# TM 06 continued



## DucS2R (Nov 25, 2014)

Not sure why the last thread was closed, but I don't really care because mine shipped today from IS! And I ordered on 11-20, so their shipment could not have been all that short. Will post pics of it next to the TM 26 when I get it and give my general opinion. No beam shots though, I suck at those.

T


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 25, 2014)

*Charging! *Bought one just because I needed to use these batteries in something, and the price was ok.


----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 25, 2014)

nice, i ordered the 18,it should be here friday.. i realy liked my ea4!


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 26, 2014)

mine arrives tomorrow!

i found this on youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1_YOqVY4ew


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 26, 2014)

Ordered on IS 15 Nov, got message that the light's been shipped 25 Nov.
I guess they just received those...

Clicked on the tracking link, and got this "*USPS Tracking**™** is unavailable for this product for CANADA." Weird...
*


----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 26, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Ordered on IS 15 Nov, got message that the light's been shipped 25 Nov.
> I guess they just received those...
> 
> Clicked on the tracking link, and got this "*USPS Tracking**™** is unavailable for this product for CANADA." Weird...
> *


 yeah its when i buy lights direct of armytek, i cant track it until its in the usa,, all armytek comes from china, never had 8 plus lights come from canada.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 26, 2014)

I received mine today. My quick initial impressions is that it's very compact to hold. The UI may be something to get used to in that you have to hold it like you're throwing a mini football with your thumb at the bottom to actuate it one handed. I'm also noticing a bit of an outer corona with extending "flower petals" at the outer most edges. BTW, these are white wall observances in my house so you probably wouldn't notice it outside. Also, the tint on mine is much warmer when compared to my 3800 TM26. I'd much prefer the one button interface like it is on the TM26. Overall I really like it despite these minor points. I have another one pre-ordered so I look forward to that one when it comes in. These online discounts are so irresistible! 

So if the Niwalker MM15 is the soda can flashlight then the Nitecore TM06 is the slimmer "Monster / Red Bull" version.

I also received the Olight SR Mini. This one outputs a pure floody beam. The pattern on it is smooth in comparison. It's not "busy" in comparison but not as penetrating as the TM06. It has a cooler white temperature that I much prefer. However, I find it a bit odd double clicking to get to the next level.

Overall I love the variety that these lights have. Now it's time to get take these babies outside for a spin!


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 26, 2014)

Also, the TM06 can take NCR18650PF unprotected batteries but they rattle a bit. I'm using Orbtronic 3400 mAh button top ones which are a nice fit.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 27, 2014)

So any additional impressions after using the lights outside?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 27, 2014)

People who have TM26 and TM06 please let us know about runtimes.
They should be similar, but Nitecore's web site screams a big difference ( TM 06's 433 hours in 3 lum mode and TM 26's 1000 hours).
It's either another driver or they have made a mistake with those estimations...


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 27, 2014)

Last night I walked down the street to our local park and carefully shined it around. A girl walking her dog was probably wondering what I was doing. haha

It's definitely capable (on highest mode) if you want to light things up from a fair distance. Also, if you hold it normally (not mini football style) then you will have to use your free hand to turn it on. Not a big deal but just something to note when you turn it on/off. It's kind of like trying to chamber a round in a semi-auto with one hand. 

Again, I would have preferred the front button as the off/on but at least the front button is a simple one click to get to the modes. I'm not fond of holding a button to cycle through modes. Not fond of kaleidoscopes either. 

I noticed that it gets warm after a few minutes on high. It wasn't "hot potato" hot like my MM15. I also saw it stepdown after a minute when it was quite warm. I can't wait to take it out again tonight!


----------



## Matjazz (Nov 27, 2014)

I read the user manual and apparently the batteries are constantly connected. The tail switch is for switching off and on but one can still turn on the blue locator led with side switch when the light is off. Also there is parasitic drain - the batteries are good for 30 days with active locator led and 108 days without it.


----------



## Landshark99 (Nov 27, 2014)

if someone could pn me the secret code, I would really appreciate it


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## fireonhigh (Nov 27, 2014)

Matjazz said:


> I read the user manual and apparently the batteries are constantly connected. The tail switch is for switching off and on but one can still turn on the blue locator led with side switch when the light is off. Also there is parasitic drain - the batteries are good for 30 days with active locator led and 108 days without it.



i guessing you twist the tail cap and it wont drain?lol,,ok i just read the manual its all good with a twist no worries about drainage..


----------



## dschur (Nov 27, 2014)

FYI GoingGear has this for 139.95 as part of their Black Friday sale, no secret code needed and shows in stock. I picked one up and 4 olight 3400 18650s at $12 a piece. No shipping or tax.Looking forward to this little beer can wall of light.


----------



## hangn_9 (Nov 27, 2014)

Sht. I'm on the fence but want to take advantage of the sale prices. between TM 06, and the Imalent DD4R. Crap Crap Crap what do I do? Bout 10 bucks diff in the sale prices.


----------



## dschur (Nov 28, 2014)

dschur said:


> FYI GoingGear has this for 139.95 as part of their Black Friday sale, no secret code needed and shows in stock. I picked one up and 4 olight 3400 18650s at $12 a piece. No shipping or tax.Looking forward to this little beer can wall of light.



Should also add that the 4 batteries brought my total over $175 so I got a free Nitecore D4 Charger via their black friday promo code as well. Pretty nice package, TM06, 4 olight 3400's, and D4 charger for 187.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 28, 2014)

Mine came this morning and it is a well made tiny light. It feels way smaller than I thought it would. I'll have to wait until tonight to test it in the dark, but the feel has the "nitecore quality" feel to it. Like others, I wish it had on/off switch on the side, but given how tiny it is, it is not awkward to turn it on from the bottom. 

Now off to search to find a well fitting diffuser tip.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 28, 2014)

hangn_9 said:


> Sht. I'm on the fence but want to take advantage of the sale prices. between TM 06, and the Imalent DD4R. Crap Crap Crap what do I do? Bout 10 bucks diff in the sale prices.



That's simple, get both!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Nov 28, 2014)

anyone have a recommendation for diffuser tip, cap? (not the 'traffic wand' types). 

Looking for soft white, similar to Fenix quality....? Online searches coming up empty.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 28, 2014)

A cautionary note on the TM06; the light is shipped with a protective folio over the lens of the light. Remove it before using the light or you'll melt it in place. 

There is no reverse polarity protection so pay attention to the battery installation or you might turn your light into a costly hand weight.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 28, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> A cautionary note on the TM06; the light is shipped with a protective folio over the lens of the light. Remove it before using the light or you'll melt it in place. ...


Thanks, I may not have noticed that, there is no red x or a colored tab. This is easy to miss in all the excitement of wanting to try a new light.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 28, 2014)

Interesting light. I like the levels, but mine has quite a green tint which as expected is more noticeable at the lower levels. It's interesting that even with the tail switch you still have some parasitic drain, but hopefully with 4x18650 that won't be a big issue if the electronics are good. 

I really like the bi-directional level change UI, it's much better than many of the other UIs I've tried lately. The easy access is Turbo and Strobe from on is also really handy also. I'm surprised, this UI is nicer than I expected. Momentary is good too, except on this light it's not very comfortable to hold in a grip that would let you use momentary very comfortably. As with momentary instance access to Turbo or Ultra-low from off is a bit harder to manouver without two hands. Still it's welcome if you want low, but your last memorized position was high, or you just can't remember and don't want to be blinded before getting to low. 

The beam has quite a few rings, creating more artifacts than I've seen in a new light for quite a while. The emitters seem to be placed a bit high in the reflector.

With 4 older Nightcore 2600mAh batteries the light weighs in at 462g without case or lanyard.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 28, 2014)

fireonhigh said:


> i guessing you twist the tail cap and it wont drain?lol,,ok i just read the manual its all good with a twist no worries about drainage..


Unfortunately not true. While a 1/8" turn or less will lockout the rear tail switch and thus prevent the light from turning on, the electronic side switch is still active just like it is with the tail switch off. Not a big deal, but it seems there is no way to remove 100% of the parasitic drain.


----------



## Landshark99 (Nov 28, 2014)

dschur said:


> FYI GoingGear has this for 139.95 as part of their Black Friday sale, no secret code needed and shows in stock. I picked one up No shipping or tax.Looking forward to this little beer can wall of light.


me too


----------



## DucS2R (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice light, but mine too has a greenish cast, noticeable indoors not outdoors. And my TM 26 is considerably brighter, whiter and has a bigger hot spot in turbo mode. I would be surprised if this one is really 3800. In any case, definitely worth it at the BF price! And thanks above about the protective film. I would never have noticed it!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 28, 2014)

I was playing around with the light inside the house. Besides the green cast on the 3 lumen setting after I got to level 3 or 4 the light color temperature was very warm. Compared to my TM15, it was much warmer in color. 

I left the light in turbo for about 4 minutes and you could clearly see when the step down occurred. 

I'm using Panasonic NCR18650PF cells charged to 4.19 volts. 

Shinning light on a white wall, the light is floodier than the TM 15. Due to the shallow reflectors there are a lot of artifacts being projected. 

I'll see what happens this weekend for additional testing. The light is about the same size as my Milwaukee 12 volt battery with adaptor for the heated jacket.


----------



## IMSabbel (Nov 29, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Unfortunately not true. While a 1/8" turn or less will lockout the rear tail switch and thus prevent the light from turning on, the electronic side switch is still active just like it is with the tail switch off. Not a big deal, but it seems there is no way to remove 100% of the parasitic drain.


Still, keep it in context. The drain in the TM lights is so low that it will only matter if you almost never use the lght anyway - in which case you should remove the batteries anyway, cause its not the best place to have $50 worth of chemistry go old for no reason. 

It will take well over a year to discharge the batteries with the parasitic drain, so for most cases, it can be considered in the some order as the self discharge fo the batteries.


----------



## MBentz (Nov 29, 2014)

So is this TM06 just a cheaper version of the TM26? Aside from the lack of a screen and slightly smaller build,there isn't much of a difference. 

Looking to buy a fun light while all these sales are going on, and the 06 is on my short list.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Nov 29, 2014)

Not quite. 
The TM06 won't run as long on high as the TM26 based on my quickie observation. 

The TM06 is under 2" diameter the full length of the light. It get warm on turbo in less than a minute. Not hot but warm. After 3-4 minutes it scales back output that's visible to the eye. 
The TM06 can use flat top cells that you can't use on the TM26. TM06 fits neatly into a jacket pocket. The light is floodier than the 26. 

They're two totally different lights.


----------



## drummer132132 (Nov 29, 2014)

Anyone know how this light handles heat at the 1500 lumen setting? Anyone willing to post a video of it?


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 29, 2014)

Here's a side by side beam shot of the TM26 (left) and TM06 (right) on highest mode. My first attempt at capturing. I think I failed. lol. My camera seems to concentrate on the hot spots. The outer edges are not that dark in real life but it somehow adjusted with this result. These are projected onto the ceiling about 20ft high.


----------



## istargazer (Nov 30, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Unfortunately not true. While a 1/8" turn or less will lockout the rear tail switch and thus prevent the light from turning on, the electronic side switch is still active just like it is with the tail switch off. Not a big deal, but it seems there is no way to remove 100% of the parasitic drain.


I recieved my TM06 yesterday. In the manual it says, "When the TM06 is stored in a backpack or left unused for extended periods, Nitecore recommends the tailcap is loosened to cut off power entirely, thus preventing activation of the flashlight."

My questions: Since the threads are quite long, if I keep loosening the tailcap until the side button stops blinking, would that eliminate the parasitic drain? If yes, is there I reason why I shouldn't do that? The tailcap is loose, but it still seems secure.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 30, 2014)

P1X4R said:


> Here's a side by side beam shot of the TM26 (left) and TM06 (right) on highest mode. My first attempt at capturing. I think I failed. lol. My camera seems to concentrate on the hot spots. The outer edges are not that dark in real life but it somehow adjusted with this result. These are projected onto the ceiling about 20ft high.



Is the tint really that green in person?


----------



## istargazer (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's a quick comparison between the TM06 and my EA4W taken with my iPhone:




Nitecore EA4W vs Nitecore TM06


----------



## istargazer (Nov 30, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Is the tint really that green in person?


Before I compared it with my EA4, I didn't really notice it by itself.


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 30, 2014)

istargazer said:


> I recieved my TM06 yesterday. In the manual it says, "When the TM06 is stored in a backpack or left unused for extended periods, Nitecore recommends the tailcap is loosened to cut off power entirely, thus preventing activation of the flashlight."
> 
> My questions: Since the threads are quite long, if I keep loosening the tailcap until the side button stops blinking, would that eliminate the parasitic drain? If yes, is there I reason why I shouldn't do that? The tailcap is loose, but it still seems secure.



I don't see a big issue with it except both o-rings are exposed at that point, so they could collect a fair bit of dirt. I'm not sure if they might dryout quicker if they are kept lubed. Make sure it's loosened enough that if you stand the light on the tail there isn't enough pressure to reengage the batteries.


----------



## P1X4R (Nov 30, 2014)

All shot at ISO 100, auto white balance, f/8 on a tripod with remote shutter and no flash. No post processing. RAW images exported via iPhoto.

1st) No flashlight
2nd) TM26
3rd) TM06


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like your 06 has a much warmer tint...


----------



## istargazer (Dec 1, 2014)

Something concerning I found this morning: after swapping batteries in the TM06 last night, I noticed some strange switch behaviour where the light would turn on and off but the side switch would not change to different levels. It basically seemed only to turn the light on or off and simply just wasn't working "right." I took out the batteries and re-inserted them a couple of times and then it went back to normal. I set the light down for the night, but did not lock out the tail switch.

When I picked up the light this morning, it was hot. And while it was off, it turned itself on and off as I moved it in my hands. I did not touch the switch. Pressing the tail switch turned the light off and on again but the flashlight wasn't behaving normally. I took out the batteries to charge them and found that they had drained to about 3.2v. It must have been on/off through the night (about 7 hours).

Could I have gotten a dud light? It seemed to work fine when I was first testing it.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 1, 2014)

The only way that I'm aware of, of locking out the switch is to loosen the tail cap. a turn of two. The O rings won't be exposed if done correctly. If at this point the side switch is blinking, press the side switch one time and it should stop blinking. I know that this works on my light.

If the light is turning its self and getting warm unattended, contact the seller and send it back for exchange. 

Mines working fine.


----------



## Floating Spots (Dec 1, 2014)

Got one on order from a black Friday sale. Pretty excited. I don't currently own anything in this lumen range. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryp (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## istargazer (Dec 2, 2014)

Despite the issues I'm having with mine, I really like the flood on the TM06. I like how the beam starts right in front of me at a very wide angle. I went out tonight to test and it lit up almost an entire school field at once. It really is like a wall of light. The throw is more than enough to light up objects in the distance. For $130, this is an awesome light for my purpose of illuminating a dark campground. 

I took more comparison shots with my EA4W, but here is a shot of the TM06 by itself in my small backyard. It's interesting that the warm yellow colour only shows in the center beam and the outer spill looks more "white."


----------



## Finnegan (Dec 2, 2014)

Reading the TM 06 user manual on the Nitecore site it looks as if the turbo mode can be accessed by utilizing the side button only if the light is on (pressing half way down). I wonder if this is a change from an original idea as I also thought I had read that you had to press the two buttons at once (which seemed ver odd). I get my light December 10th and will check it out and update...unless someone does so before me!!!



StandardBattery said:


> Interesting light. I like the levels, but mine has quite a green tint which as expected is more noticeable at the lower levels. It's interesting that even with the tail switch you still have some parasitic drain, but hopefully with 4x18650 that won't be a big issue if the electronics are good.
> 
> I really like the bi-directional level change UI, it's much better than many of the other UIs I've tried lately. The easy access is Turbo and Strobe from on is also really handy also. I'm surprised, this UI is nicer than I expected. Momentary is good too, except on this light it's not very comfortable to hold in a grip that would let you use momentary very comfortably. As with momentary instance access to Turbo or Ultra-low from off is a bit harder to manouver without two hands. Still it's welcome if you want low, but your last memorized position was high, or you just can't remember and don't want to be blinded before getting to low.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 2, 2014)

The rear switch is only an on-off button. 

The side button cycles you thru the various modes. A full press and hold gets you into strobe. 

Once the light is on, a partial press of the button allows for scrolling thru the power levels. 

Easy light to operate.


----------



## charlieplanb (Dec 2, 2014)

Isn't the rear switch also used with the side switch to activate turbo


NoNotAgain said:


> The rear switch is only an on-off button.
> 
> The side button cycles you thru the various modes. A full press and hold gets you into strobe.
> 
> ...


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 2, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> The rear switch is only an on-off button.
> 
> The side button cycles you thru the various modes. A full press and hold gets you into strobe.
> 
> ...


I would not say that; 

The rear button is not only on-off but also Momentary at the last level you were at if the light is off.
If the light is off half press and hold on side button while clicking rear button on or activating momentary brings up low.
If the light is off a full press and hold on the side button while clicking the rear button on or activating momentary brings up turbo.

So it's ON/OFF/MOMENTARY and can be used with side-button even from the OFF state.

Your description of the side button from ON is incomplete also; my original post is correct in this regard also.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 2, 2014)

Finnegan said:


> Reading the TM 06 user manual on the Nitecore site it looks as if the turbo mode can be accessed by utilizing the side button only if the light is on (pressing half way down). ....


If the light is on, half-press and hold will activate turbo (one button), but it can also be accessed from off if you use both buttons at once as I describe in the post above.

I like this UI for this type of light.


----------



## istargazer (Dec 2, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> If the light is on, half-press and hold will activate turbo (one button)


Cool, I didn't know that. I think I will be using that function a lot.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 3, 2014)

Just got mine.
All the LEDs are perfectly centered, and the reflector has absolutely NO dents or deformations. Thank you Nitecore!

Yes it's greenish, but all of them are of the same tint (kelvin temp)
Yes it's weird to have all 5 modes under one button and a master switch, but it's absolutely tolerable.
Yes it's weird to have that much of a difference in run times (1000 hours on 3 lum mode with TM26, and 433 hours on TM06), but I haven't run any tests.
Yes it's weird to have a different battery arrangement, but again, tolerable.

The light is very flood heavy, but throws far on high modes. The beam pattern is very different than tm26, but it's very useful for some applications.
It's a very good thing to have the light on your belt. It's probably the max comfortable (tolerable) size to do so.
Overall, it's a good choice, and I wouldn't get another light for a long while...


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 3, 2014)

after playing with it for a while, I observed a few new features:
1. Drop down mode (say drop to 1 from 2) is a light press and hold on the button (not master switch).
2. when the light's off, you can set the blue led indicator it to blink or not to blink by simply pressing the button.
3. The light remembers the last mode including strobe, sos or locator.
4. PROTECTIVE COVER on the glass. Please REMOVE it before turning on the light.


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 3, 2014)

so regardingt to the turbo mode, i thought turbo is only available when power button and mode button is pressed at the same time or is that only an alternative way to activate it and you can switch to turbo normally with the mode selector button? I would prefer the last way cause i dont like button combinations for max output


----------



## UAStack (Dec 3, 2014)

Danielsan said:


> so regardingt to the turbo mode, i thought turbo is only available when power button and mode button is pressed at the same time or is that only an alternative way to activate it and you can switch to turbo normally with the mode selector button? I would prefer the last way cause i dont like button combinations for max output



You can get to turbo using any of these 3 options:
1) straight from off by holding down the side button and pressing the rear button
2) when light is on, hold a half press of the side button for more than 1 sec
3) when light is on, press side button to cyclethrough modes, lower - low- medium - high - turbo


----------



## Finnegan (Dec 3, 2014)

ok, ill try this again. i already posted on this... the nitecore site indicates that the turbo mode can be accessed simply via the side switch being pressed halfway when the light is on. perhaps someone can check this? i am waiting for my light to arrive


----------



## Ryp (Dec 3, 2014)

Finnegan said:


> ok, ill try this again. i already posted on this... the nitecore site indicates that the turbo mode can be accessed simply via the side switch being pressed halfway when the light is on. perhaps someone can check this? i am waiting for my light to arrive



When the light is on, to get to turbo you can half-press the side switch and hold it for 1 second.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 3, 2014)

Finnegan said:


> ok, ill try this again. i already posted on this... the nitecore site indicates that the turbo mode can be accessed simply via the side switch being pressed halfway when the light is on. perhaps someone can check this? i am waiting for my light to arrive


I had already answered 5 messages above your second post.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 3, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> after playing with it for a while, I observed a few new features:
> 1. Drop down mode (say drop to 1 from 2) is a light press and hold on the button (not master switch).
> 2. when the light's off, you can set the blue led indicator it to blink or not to blink by simply pressing the button.
> 3. The light remembers the last mode including strobe, sos or locator.
> 4. PROTECTIVE COVER on the glass. Please REMOVE it before turning on the light.



Nothing new here.


----------



## caps (Dec 6, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> after playing with it for a while, I observed a few new features:
> 1. Drop down mode (say drop to 1 from 2) is a light press and hold on the button (not master switch).
> 2. when the light's off, you can set the blue led indicator it to blink or not to blink by simply pressing the button.
> 3. The light remembers the last mode including strobe, sos or locator.
> 4. PROTECTIVE COVER on the glass. Please REMOVE it before turning on the light.


I just drive mine today, and numbers 2 and 4 made my life a LOT easier!


----------



## istargazer (Dec 7, 2014)

The other night I heard a bear going through my neighbour's garbage. Rather than trying to dump water on it or make noise to make it go away (which never works, anyway), I took out the TM06 and blasted it with the strobe. The bear left promptly and my wife never even woke up .


----------



## drummer132132 (Dec 7, 2014)

With the "ATR Technology" aka it changes lumen level automatically based on how hot it is would it be possible to just turn the light on turbo or high and leave it alone and the light won't damage itself due to heat?

I've always envisioned playing in my backyard with my son by using a light and basically leaving it on without fear of heat and the light damaging itself. It seems this light has great flood capability and could be a viable option to use for this purpose. Any opinion on this is greatly appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 14, 2014)

Weird thing... Charged all 4 18650 batteries, and after some use in the light decided to check if the built-in voltmeter is correct. To my surprise, the voltage on the batteries was different. 2 were 3.86, and another 2 were 3.94. Who can confirm?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 14, 2014)

TM06 is not the light you'd want to leave on max mode. It will be hot + you will get 2 hours max on hi mode (1500LM due to a step-back from 3800). My advice for your back yard is to get a LED lamp (small street light) plugged into your wall. My friend has one, and trust me when I say it's enough to light up your whole yard.
I would agree on its flood capabilities, but unfortunately Nitecore didn't want to add a tripod mount like TM26 has, thus the light is good only in your hands.


----------



## P1X4R (Dec 14, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Weird thing... Charged all 4 18650 batteries, and after some use in the light decided to check if the built-in voltmeter is correct. To my surprise, the voltage on the batteries was different. 2 were 3.86, and another 2 were 3.94. Who can confirm?



I noticed that also.


----------



## Utew (Dec 14, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Weird thing... Charged all 4 18650 batteries, and after some use in the light decided to check if the built-in voltmeter is correct. To my surprise, the voltage on the batteries was different. 2 were 3.86, and another 2 were 3.94. Who can confirm?



Makes 3 of us... I have 2 Soshine 3400 mah's showing 3.80v and 2 showing 3.93v. Not sure I like the looks of this, anyone have a theory?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 15, 2014)

What I think is that the battery pack is designed for 3*18650 to get 10.8v. I think they made that 2 batteries (higher voltage ones) are drained in parallel, and another two in series. Any ideas?


----------



## Utew (Dec 15, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> What I think is that the battery pack is designed for 3*18650 to get 10.8v. I think they made that 2 batteries (higher voltage ones) are drained in parallel, and another two in series. Any ideas?



Hmmm, well it's going to take someone smarter than me to explain why with 4 emitters being utilized at all times, for all brightness levels, two batts are being drained faster than the other two. I'd sure like to hear someone with one of the other TM models chime in and say if they have noticed this behavior or not.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 15, 2014)

TM26 - all batteries are drained equally. Already checked.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 15, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> TM26 - all batteries are drained equally. Already checked.



That's correct on the other Tiny Monster lights, but the battery configuration isn't the same. 

On the TM11, 15, 26 and 36, all of the batteries are inserted with the positive terminals in one direction, so that the light operates on 3.7 volts. That's why these models can operate on a single cell. 

The TM06 won't run on a single cell, or two or three cells. It requires all four cells.


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 15, 2014)

New driver seems to be the issue. Different power config, different runtimes while the batteries and output are the same...
I would prefer that the battery case and config stay the same as the other TMonsters, as well as the driver.
I stay indifferent to the 2 button operation mode, thus the old one button could be implemented as well.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 15, 2014)

The thing is that the tail cap requires power. That's why it's wired the way it is. 

The two button configuration doesn't bother me. The only thing I use the rear button for is turning the light on or off. 

Remember this light is supposed to be a cheaper version of a 3800 lumen light. 

For what I paid, it did just that. 

Another member asked me if I knew how hot the light got before step down from turbo. 
In my testing using high drain cells, it stepped down twice in 35 minutes running. Three areas of the light got to 112f while the area above the switch got to 105f.


----------



## Danielsan (Dec 15, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> The thing is that the tail cap requires power. That's why it's wired the way it is.
> 
> The two button configuration doesn't bother me. The only thing I use the rear button for is turning the light on or off.
> 
> ...


I cant agree, the light wasnt designed as a cheaper version of the 3800 lumen light. Its a new category, it belongs to the ultra compact cola can lights. Those lights are as compact as possible without lcd displays Ort other features. Its like the niwalker mm15 or the new thrunite with 4x18650. This shouldnt be a cheaper tm26 but for ppl who want the higher output in the smallest package


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 15, 2014)

Ah, but see this is a cheaper version Tiny Monster. 
If the light were given a new name, not a TM light, I'd agree with you. 

The TM06 is the cheapest Tiny Monster followed by the TM11, the 15, the 26 and finally the TM36. 
Nitecore had a lot of people asking for a stripped down version light but still high lumens, and the TM06 met that goal. 

They Nitecore does listen to their customers. i.e. the five year warranty.


----------



## PyratM (Dec 15, 2014)

Just picked up a new TM06. On thing to note, and I may be stating the obvious (newb here), but it does not work with flat top 18650's. The positive terminals are flush on the light, so flush mating to flush = doesn't work. It took me a few minutes to figure out why it was not working so I figured I would pass it on. Again, I may be stating the obvious.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 15, 2014)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Weird thing... Charged all 4 18650 batteries, and after some use in the light decided to check if the built-in voltmeter is correct. To my surprise, the voltage on the batteries was different. 2 were 3.86, and another 2 were 3.94. Who can confirm?





Utew said:


> Makes 3 of us... I have 2 Soshine 3400 mah's showing 3.80v and 2 showing 3.93v. Not sure I like the looks of this, anyone have a theory?



Makes 4. Measured mine yesterday and all are different, 2 might be considered higher than the other two.

It's possible that there are a couple of reasons, one of them being the electronic side switch might not be powered by all 4 cells. With the cells in series and such a high drain the internal resistance of the cells probably play a significant roll in the discharge from each cell. This is why with a series pack you need a balanced charge.

Maybe the configuration is 2S/2P? .... *nope* testing seems to indicate 4S.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 15, 2014)

PyratM said:


> Just picked up a new TM06. On thing to note, and I may be stating the obvious (newb here), but it does not work with flat top 18650's. The positive terminals are flush on the light, so flush mating to flush = doesn't work. It took me a few minutes to figure out why it was not working so I figured I would pass it on. Again, I may be stating the obvious.




The light works fine with flat top batteries. I'm using Panasonic 18650pf flat top high drain cells. The positive terminal stands proud on both the tail cap and inside the light.


----------



## Matjazz (Dec 16, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Maybe the configuration is 2S/2P? .... *nope* testing seems to indicate 4S.


Fact is that driver is connected to batteries even when light is off. I wonder how is the tail switch connected to driver? If batteries were 4s then tail switch would need separate wiring to the driver. Perhaps batteries are 2s2p and tail switch breaks only one pair of batteries. That would explain difference in voltage - only one pair of batteries is subjected to parasitic drain.

Oh, can anybody take a picture or two of TM11 and TM06 side by side?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Dec 16, 2014)

Matjazz said:


> Oh, can anybody take a picture or two of TM11 and TM06 side by side?



Don't have TM11, but TM06 is really small.
If you're considering buying TM06, just keep TM11. The same flood pattern beam, but less LEDs to drive, - more runtime.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 17, 2014)

Matjazz said:


> Fact is that driver is connected to batteries even when light is off. I wonder how is the tail switch connected to driver? If batteries were 4s then tail switch would need separate wiring to the driver. Perhaps batteries are 2s2p and tail switch breaks only one pair of batteries. That would explain difference in voltage - only one pair of batteries is subjected to parasitic drain.
> 
> Oh, can anybody take a picture or two of TM11 and TM06 side by side?



A separate signal wire is not necessarily required. As we've seen in some recent Fenix models a high frequency signal can be modulated on the DC line to act as a signal. We know that the body of the light is one conductor in the electronics path, but we also know that breaking that connection does not remove power to the electronic switch. So for the light engine I believe the circuit is 4S as tested on the rear cap. I think the electronic switch part (locator) though is possibly using the voltage from only 2 cells in series, not all 4.


----------



## CreeCrazy (Dec 25, 2014)

Got mine yesterday and have to say I'm slightly disappointed. I don't know if my expectations were too high or what. There seems to be almost no noticeable difference in brightness from high to turbo modes. From 1500 to 3800 lumens you would think you would notice a considerable step up. I do see a very, very slight increase. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Big Al W (Dec 25, 2014)

CreeCrazy said:


> Got mine yesterday and have to say I'm slightly disappointed. I don't know if my expectations were too high or what. There seems to be almost no noticeable difference in brightness from high to turbo modes. From 1500 to 3800 lumens you would think you would notice a considerable step up. I do see a very, very slight increase. Anyone else notice this?



Hey mate, I see quite a large step up on mine... I have read that batteries could be the cause of less power at the top end. I am using new 3400mah's


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 27, 2014)

So it only gets 3800 lumens on freshly charged cells?


----------



## richbuff (Dec 28, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> So it only gets 3800 lumens on freshly charged cells?


I have not seen anything that would indicate higher, yet, so that would be a Yes, according to specs, so it would seem, at first face. I would be a little bit happier with a little bit more than 3800 from this light, and a lot happier with a lot more than 3800, and ecstatic with tons more than 3800 lumens from this light.


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 28, 2014)

Hopefully CreeCrazy can give an update on the state of his cells.


----------



## Big Al W (Dec 28, 2014)

I certainly think battery age, and moreover capacity, impacts the ability for top end torch performance. I read on CPF somewhere that a member had similar issues until he replaced batteries with newer ones that had higher mAh... (With different manufacturer torch)

Ps - ref the note about 3800 lumen - trust me for a torch this small the power is incredible.


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 28, 2014)

Big Al W said:


> I certainly think battery age, and moreover capacity, impacts the ability for top end torch performance. I read on CPF somewhere that a member had similar issues until he replaced batteries with newer ones that had higher mAh... (With different manufacturer torch) Ps - ref the note about 3800 lumen - trust me for a torch this small the power is incredible. TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)



I will certainly not doubt this torch!  

I am waiting till probably after ShotShow 2015 to see what other interesting products might crop up. Patience can bring nice rewards.


----------



## utahfuntimes (Dec 29, 2014)

I realize this might be the wrong place to ask this... I was just about to pull the trigger today on a Jetsam RRT-3 XML for $115. today. Then I came across the new Nitecore TM06. I am primarily going to be using the light for recreation and for short outings at night. I have had a few jet beams so I know what I am getting with the RRT-3... but this new nitecore looks interesting. Anyone have any opinions on whether I should switch over to the TM06? The smaller size looks interesting....so does the higher lumens. But I have read that unless you are using optimal batteries you really are not going to get much more than around 1900 lumens. I have also read that the RRT-3 is a little bit more of a thrower and the TM06 a flood. I would ideally like something that sits somewhere in the middle of throw and flood.


----------



## utahfuntimes (Dec 29, 2014)

Boy those shots of the TM06 throw compared to the older TM sure looks GREEN! This may make me want to stick to my Jetsam RRT-3 that I almost bought.


----------



## Big Al W (Dec 29, 2014)

TM06 all day long, everyday of the week, including holidays etc... 



TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## Big Al W (Dec 29, 2014)

Mine isn't green, dunno why those pics come out that way... But end of the day it's a personal choice, the TM06 might not be your thing.


TM06, TM36, P25 (Black), EA1, E99TI (Ltd Edition)


----------



## CreeCrazy (Dec 30, 2014)

I was using freshly charged 3100 mah Eagletacs. I'll have to order some 3400's and check again.


----------



## k594 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm still wanting to pick one of these up, will have to wait until after i pay off my Christmas buying lol
cheapest I've seen these is 169 
anyone know of a better price?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 30, 2014)

k594 said:


> I'm still wanting to pick one of these up, will have to wait until after i pay off my Christmas buying,
> anyone know of a better price?



You need to sign up at a few of the major sellers of lighting and get on their e-mail deals list. 

Recently the sales have been a day or two. Before Thanksgiving the sales ran a couple of weeks. 

Unless you have good batteries, calculate them into the final price.


----------



## ven (Dec 30, 2014)

First impressions are very good,love the size and output with the ability to carry around without being a pita to store anywhere. Slips in trouser(combats) pocket with ease or coat. Reg the rear button it honestly does not bother me,after all i have many(admittedly larger) but still with rear on/off switches. Mine is the modded version tm06vn with u3 ,domes left on for the tint and output of around 4850 led lumens. As i have mentioned many times,i love the SRmini a lot for its size,well this is very similar. I love the small power houses for many reasons,convenience one of the main factors. The UI is fine for me,simple shutter action similar to the tm15 of mine and also the ability to lock out too like the tm15.

Few pics 










tm15/tm06








Next to the SRminiVN












And for those who dont own one YET,compared next to the tk75vn/tm15 to show that it really is a Tiny Monster:thumbsup:




Getting darker by the minute,will test out later on tonight after i have done my hair dressers run(and no its not for me as i dont have any):nana:

:laughing:


----------



## k594 (Dec 31, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> You need to sign up at a few of the major sellers of lighting and get on their e-mail deals list.
> 
> Recently the sales have been a day or two. Before Thanksgiving the sales ran a couple of weeks.
> 
> Unless you have good batteries, calculate them into the final price.


ive done a little of that but i think my spam filter has been dumping the emails


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 31, 2014)

k594 said:


> ive done a little of that but i think my spam filter has been dumping the emails



If you create an account, once you login, the website should show the discounted prices. 

Another poster indicated that a light I posted a price on a couple weeks back was displaying full price. 

I decided to give it a try myself Without logging in, the price shown was the regular price. After logging in, it showed the heavily discounted price. 
Create the account and see what price they display.


----------



## k594 (Dec 31, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> If you create an account, once you login, the website should show the discounted prices.
> 
> Another poster indicated that a light I posted a price on a couple weeks back was displaying full price.
> 
> ...


are you referring to ilumn or another website?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 31, 2014)

I checked wihl Illumn and it worked just fine.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Dec 31, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> I checked wihl Illumn and it worked just fine.



any major sale on the TM26? If discounted well, I'd grab the 3500 lumen instead of the updated 3800 lumen. 

I like the TM 06, but the TM 26 is more to my liking. subjective, yes, but I love the LED. 

If there is a discount, please PM. I also may have spammed out things and would rather use the PM here.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 31, 2014)

Illumn had TM26's on sale for $199.
The only way to see that price is to register for an account with them then sign in. Regular price is $390.

The pricing was still valid as of this AM.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 1, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Illumn had TM26's on sale for $199.
> The only way to see that price is to register for an account with them then sign in. Regular price is $390.
> 
> The pricing was still valid as of this AM.




thanks!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 1, 2015)

SeamusORiley said:


> thanks!



Does that mean that you got it ordered?

It's still $199.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 2, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Does that mean that you got it ordered?
> 
> It's still $199.




Yes, I placed the order. 

I noticed that they are upgrading it to 4000 lumens for 2015. Perhaps this is why the 3800 lumens is discounted?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 2, 2015)

Good chance. 
To be honest, I can't tell the difference in beam intensity between the 3500 verses the 3800 lumen version. 
I seriously doubt that you'd see a difference between the 3800 and 4000 lumen versions. 

I think that it's good that Nitecore is incrementally upping the TM26 instead of coming out with a whole new model number.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 3, 2015)

Ebay has the 2015 model (TM 26) at 4000 lumens; direct from China. More than $400! 

I don't think I could tell the difference between 3800 and 4000.


----------



## k594 (Jan 4, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Does that mean that you got it ordered?
> 
> It's still $199.


169 with the coupon code


----------



## Bruno28 (Jan 4, 2015)

k594 said:


> 169 with the coupon code


What's the code?


----------



## charlieplanb (Jan 4, 2015)

yes ,do tell,whats the code


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 5, 2015)

k594 said:


> 169 with the coupon code



update: 

there is no code. The discounted price quoted is a good price. Perhaps posted for wishful thinking purposes?


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 8, 2015)

Does anybody own the TM06 and the Thrunite TN36, and if so can u give a comparison opinion?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone can explain why it steps up from 4 to 5 with only 10% light increase?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 12, 2015)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Anyone can explain why it steps up from 4 to 5 with only 10% light increase?



Not sure what you mean. Can you elaborate?


----------



## Utew (Jan 13, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Not sure what you mean. Can you elaborate?



Are you referring to the difference between "High" and "Turbo" ?


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Jan 13, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> Not sure what you mean. Can you elaborate?





Utew said:


> Are you referring to the difference between "High" and "Turbo" ?



Yes, level 4 to turbo grants only about 10% increase of light.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 13, 2015)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Yes, level 4 to turbo grants only about 10% increase of light.



From "level 4" to turbo does not yield a 10% increase in light.

Going from the fourth setting which is 1500 lumens, to turbo @3800 lumens is a lot more than 10%. Doubling the lumen output is very noticeable. A 10% increase isn't unless you pay close attention.


----------



## Utew (Jan 13, 2015)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Yes, level 4 to turbo grants only about 10% increase of light.





I can see what you are saying, at least bouncing my TM06 off the ceiling. It _seems_ a whole lot less than double the light output of "High". As *NoNotAgain* pointed out, in reality it is twice the light (more or less).

When you use it outside, you really get a better feel for the difference in the two modes. It's a massively bright "soda can". =)


----------



## espresso (Jan 14, 2015)

Does TM06 look much brighter than SR Mini in real life?

Ven, I see you have both; how would you compare their brightness and usage scenarios?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jan 14, 2015)

*RCTPAVUK*,

If you really want to see a difference between level 4 and turbo, try setting the light for turbo first. Once the light is on turbo, a half click will drop the light down on setting, in this case to level 4.
Your pupils are probably already as close to full open as they are going to get while at the level 4 setting which is why you're not noticing a drastic jump in brightness. If you run the light backwards, meaning from turbo to lower settings you notice the reduction of light much more than you do the other direction.


----------



## ven (Jan 14, 2015)

espresso said:


> Does TM06 look much brighter than SR Mini in real life?
> 
> Ven, I see you have both; how would you compare their brightness and usage scenarios?




Hi espresso  , yes tbh although similar size and both flood very well there are noticeable differences (enough to justify both imho).

Both mine are breathed on by vinh,so the srminvn is around 3500 led lumens of which can only be obtained by holding down the power button(on any level) for a turbo burst. Its certainly a big difference from the 1200lm ish high . The beam profile is very floody with a very smooth transition to corona/flood which is only noticeable on a wall. This of course is down to the optics/lens.......that diffuses any potential artefacts etc Outside(the important part as white wall hunting personally is not important) it is not noticeable. The UI is great imo,double click to advance modes but the press/hold for instant turbo at any level is useful,then returns to mode you are on(it is a marmite UI i guess,love it or hate it).

TM06vn is a different beast,the only thing they have in common is size and both flood very good. The tm06vn measured by Justin are as follows with xml2 u3 led

Nitecore TM06vn XML2 U3 Domes on
Samsung 20r
[email protected] turn on
[email protected] 30 sec
2766 high
710 mid
150 low
4 firefly
Throw - 45,000 Lux

More details on light here
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?394462-TM06vn-True-Tiny-Monster-MUST-HAVE!

So say 4600 OTF lumens after 30 seconds, which is substantially greater(not sure on exact led lm but the OTF is as almost as high as vinhs estimated LED lumen which is awesome) .
Mine is a very creamy white tint with no greens/blues etc. Wall-notice artefacts which is to be expected with 4x leds,shallow reflector wells . Outside(what matters) again not noticeable but can see the hot spot far more defined over the srminvn. It floods wider too,its a HUGE wall of light from such a small light,really does impress...............quite a bit more than the srminivn and that is not to be sniffed at. The UI imo is great,i really like the full press to advance modes and 1/2 press to drop down levels. Of course you have the V read out via blue flashes surrounding the power button which is very useful. The throw is certainly further on the tm06vn too,really a power house and has a solid feel to it(maybe extra heat sinking/weight).

Both are useful for any outdoor pursuits that require a flood type light,if you need more throw then the tm would be more suitable. Imo both make good walking lights,be it dog or..........well hiking etc. I have not used my tm06vn for camping yet as its winter,however i have used the mini last year and was superb. Easy go to flood light,imo easier to use over the tm06 due to UI and single button. The mini is hard to beat for the "go to" light for me,but is outshone by the tmo6 

Cheers ven

ps-i can waffle


----------



## espresso (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comparison! I'm thinking about adding stock TM06 next to my stock SR Mini, so I was looking for some reasons to make a purchase 
Still thinking :thinking: Thanks.


----------



## ven (Jan 14, 2015)

No probs,thinking is dangerous!!! order quick and stop

:thumbsup:


----------



## Utew (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, really a great comparison *ven*. Thanks for your time writing that up. You always add excellent information to the discussion. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you for kind words Utew,i can waffle a bit though ............. :laughing:


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes thanks a lot ven, a lot of detailed info given!


----------



## RCTPAVUK (Feb 26, 2015)

Alright... This is really STUPID... Just got my cells to charge, and got this:
2 of them are 3.73v, and 2 other 3.2v...
The designers must have major brain damage if they approved this design...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Feb 26, 2015)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Alright... This is really STUPID... Just got my cells to charge, and got this:
> 2 of them are 3.73v, and 2 other 3.2v...
> The designers must have major brain damage if they approved this design...



It's been well known to a few of us that one pair of batteries gets drained at a higher rate than the other pair.

I haven't got back to figure out which pair is the culprit and what circuit is drawing the light down.

I also have a Vinh modified version and the cells draw at the same rate, or pretty close to the same rate.

Keep a watch on the cells or use a protected battery so as to not cause you problems.


----------



## ven (Feb 27, 2015)

RCTPAVUK said:


> Alright... This is really STUPID... Just got my cells to charge, and got this:
> 2 of them are 3.73v, and 2 other 3.2v...
> The designers must have major brain damage if they approved this design...



Hi there,is it left on standby for periods,thinking along lines of using 2 cells for this out of the 4. 
Is the light locked out by tail cap after use?
Of course it does not get away from the fact it's should not happen, so I agree it's not good.

I also have the tm06vn and after use lock out,it's never on standby for a long or even short durations between use. I get a discrepancy of around 0.05v iirc when cells are down to around 3.8v .2 cells are lower than the other 2
presuming down to cell arrangement in light. The matched 2 cells are the same V ,the 2 lots of 2 cells are slightly different to each set. Compared to other lights that vary by 0.01v over 4 cells,but these have different arrangement and UI etc. In my case it's no worry ,will do further testing over weekend time permitting and try and feed back some results. Got a hectic weekend ahead but will try my best,worse case be in next week .

Damn typing on phones :laughing: auto incorrect!!


----------



## Danielsan (Mar 5, 2015)

So the voltage bug appears only when the light is in standby, not during normal use? This light has a voltage Indicator, which voltage will be indicated in this case, the voltage of the two lower batteries 3,2V or the 3,7V ones ? If voltage indicator Shows 3,2V than it would be ok for me, if it shows 3,7V i will not buy it.


----------



## Eastman (Mar 6, 2015)

I have the TM26 and love it, but would like a smaller version. Is the differential voltage drain a real issue? Is there anything beyond a shortened run time before charging that would cause a problem?


----------



## ven (Mar 6, 2015)

Danielsan said:


> So the voltage bug appears only when the light is in standby, not during normal use? This light has a voltage Indicator, which voltage will be indicated in this case, the voltage of the two lower batteries 3,2V or the 3,7V ones ? If voltage indicator Shows 3,2V than it would be ok for me, if it shows 3,7V i will not buy it.



I cant prove nor tested,but can only presume it takes the 4 cell volt average. As mentioned in other thread,locking the light out after use stops the other 2 cells being drained by the standby. 2 cells for standby/blinky light so must be a separate circuit,then 4 cells used when powered up. As i lock my lights out,i have consistent drain across the 4 cells. Its far from perfect design if the case,but an easy get around unless you need it on standby regular for a period of time. If this is the case,extra checks would be required,or at least till you learn how long it is till the cells drop to around 3.6/3.7v before charging again. Dont know why they changed the set up from the other tm lights........... more complex and flawed imo


----------



## Timothybil (Mar 6, 2015)

Another simple solution if you need to leave the TM06 on standby would be to swap the two pairs of cells on a regular basis, like every couple days or once a week. That way the drain would be shared by all four cells on a long term basis, with better results when recharging as far as maintaining balanced cells.

I also don't have a reason why they went to this setup, unless it was to make sure that however low one set of cells gets from the standby drain, there will always be a set at full power if the need arises, even if the run time is reduced. What would happen in that case if one set of cells was several tenths of a volt less than the other set when full power was called for for a significant period of time. Would there be the risk of reverse charging like in a series string?


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 7, 2015)

Eastman said:


> I have the TM26 and love it, but would like a smaller version. Is the differential voltage drain a real issue? Is there anything beyond a shortened run time before charging that would cause a problem?



If you are expecting a smaller version of the TM26, I think you may be disappointed. They really are quite different lights, in my opinion. The beam profile is not that different, and it uses 4x18650, but otherwise virtually every aspect of the light is different.

It is hard to say whether or not the voltage differential is a big deal, without knowing exactly how the light interacts with the cells. I haven't seen anyone actually do any testing...does it take the average voltage of four cells, or the voltage of either pair? When one set is drained significantly more than the other, does it pull more current from the cells with higher state of charge? Will it equalize under load? Until someone does, I'd be VERY wary of using unprotected cells in the light...reverse charging is a definite possibility. When you have multiple unprotected cells at differing states of charge in series inside a sealed compartment, you are really asking for trouble. That violates most of the basic rules of thumb for lithium-ion safety...and even if it doesn't cause a problem right away, you are setting the stage for problems in the future. Maybe no one on CPF will have an issue...knowing how to manage it goes a long way...but this is a real flaw, not just an inconvenience. My $.02.


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2015)

Eastman said:


> I have the TM26 and love it, but would like a smaller version. Is the differential voltage drain a real issue? Is there anything beyond a shortened run time before charging that would cause a problem?




Agree with the doc

For me no,i lock it out,i lock my tm15 out too. Look at the tm06vn u3 for a really amazing version,nice creamy white and a measured 4700 OTF lumens by Justin. Its an astonishing compact power house,with vinhs added heat sinking,it will run on turbo for at least 5 or 6 mins(from my test) and was only warm. I did not notice a step down,but no scientific testing done..........
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?394462-TM06vn-True-Tiny-Monster-MUST-HAVE!

The throw and flood really took me back for its size,big lights you expect,compact not so much...........for me a WOW light sums it up. The UI is nice too,full press to advance modes,1/2 press to previous modes(clever,user friendly and i like).

If the user is the type to go out,use for an hour,leave on side on standby till tomorrow,use again etc. Then when signals cells low,slap on charge and walk away,then this light is not for them. If you lock out,or check your cells then the flaw is not as significant for that type of user.

By no means does it make nitecores circuit flaws right,but for me its an easy get around ,as its a practice i use regardless where possible(light permitting/allowing)


----------



## Eastman (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you both for the thoughtful replies. I use protected cells in all my flashlights and would do the same if I get the TM06. The idea of needing to unscrew the tailcap after each use is irritating. As it is, I have trouble remembering the interfaces on each of my flashlights. The TM26 locks out with the side switch--not sure why this isn't possible with the TM06. It would be really useful to have a light with the punch of the TM26 in a smaller package, but I should probably hold off on the TM06 for now.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Mar 8, 2015)

Eastman said:


> Thank you both for the thoughtful replies. The TM26 locks out with the side switch--not sure why this isn't possible with the TM06. It would be really useful to have a light with the punch of the TM26 in a smaller package, but I should probably hold off on the TM06 for now.



The switch on the TM26 when depressed and held does indicated Lock out, but there still is current running thru the light. 

The TM06 because of the tail mounted on-off-momentary switch acts the same way as the TM26 does, just not as eloquently. You can turn off the power indicator light on the TM06, but there will always be a small amount of power flowing thru the light.

Like Ven, I also mechanically lock out my light by unscrewing the battery tube a half to a full turn. Not a big deal as long as the o-rings are still engaged. I've got to the point that I lock out the majority of my lights, even when carrying them to maximize battery life.


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 8, 2015)

Eastman said:


> The TM26 locks out with the side switch--not sure why this isn't possible with the TM06. It would be really useful to have a light with the punch of the TM26 in a smaller package, but I should probably hold off on the TM06 for now.



The TM06 has a physical rear switch for master power...so making the side switch do lockout wouldn't really make sense, even if it was possible.

I think it is a good idea to use a PHYSICAL lockout whenever possible...electronic lockouts cannot eliminate cell drain entirely, since the switch has to have a small current running through it all the time. Otherwise it would not be able to tell when you want to start using it again. I have also found physical lockouts to be FAR more reliable...a couple second hold or a triple click can happen accidentally, and turn it on again, but a quick rotation of the tailcap (when that works) is absolutely, one hundred percent effective. It completely removes any parasitic drain, and removes the possibility of accidental activation, and it often quicker and easier to do (no need to remember different techniques for each light).


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2015)

I tested my tm06vn cell V before(along with a couple of other lights) and every cell read 4.16v on the fluke. It had been locked out for a couple of weeks since last use iirc

I seem to find 4.16v is a resting voltage after a week /month or so,pretty much with any cell,or locked out in any light. Have 2 MM and yes it does read other than 4.16v :laughing: 
I used the tm06vn for a bit before to run cells down ,no timing done,various modes etc(not just turbo),measured cells and all spot on or within 0.01v,measured [email protected]/[email protected] 3.95v .


----------



## thedoc007 (Mar 8, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> I was using some Panasonic 18650BD cells in an unmolested TM06, testing the thermal step downs. I allowed the light to run close to 40 minutes, observing two step downs from turbo. When I pulled the batteries, two were in the range of 3.78 volts while two were 3.9 ish.



This was posted in the TM06vn thread (as a direct response to my question about it - somehow I missed it earlier). So apparently it isn't limited only to standby...it can be an issue under load as well. Definitely use caution, monitor them carefully, and if you can use protected cells, that would be a good idea also.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2015)

Just tested my tm06vn,little use to test then stored for a while now(always go through modes and short blast on turbo after replacing charged cells)

Pics of each sell,this is how I use my lights,always locked out if not used(even if a day)

Around a month since last charge,cells seemed to have settled at 4.15v

















Will use on turbo for a bit and re-check again the cell V when get chance,till then it's locked out.


----------



## ven (Mar 28, 2015)

Only a few short runs,but still consistent........
















I know not a huge test as time not on side(kids fighting ) :laughing:


----------

